# Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei



## fischtaxi (8. Juni 2004)

Türkei ist grade hochseasong und ich mitten drin nur was für fische welche angeln leute hilfe countdown läuft habe nur noch 9 tage jeder beitrag zählt#6


----------



## petipet (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

Hallo fischtaxi,

ich finde es nicht so toll, wie du dich hier einzufügen versuchst. Bei allem Respekt vor Begeisterung - stell dich doch erst einmal vor. 
Mit deinem  Vulkanausbruch: T T T, lockst du hier keinen lahmen Hund hinter dem Ofen hervor. Es giebt hier Boardies, die haben 14 Tage ohne Trinkwasser die Wüste Gobi durchquert, und, als sie schließlich lebendig in Kuala Lumpor eintrafen - eine ausgewachsene sibirische Meerforelle auf dem Buckel, hatten. Gut luftgetrocknet.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## fischtaxi (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

Hey wollte hier nicht meine lebensgeschichte erzählen und ich glaube habe auch ein profil, nun falls du keine interresse hast ein paar tips zu geben petipet dann lass es auch so gescheite beiträge wollte ich nicht hören sondern was mann für die türkei braucht #c .Und ich habe gedacht das wäre hier ein angelboard #q .


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

Hallo!

Was ist denn hier los? Immer ruhig bleiben.

Also fischtaxi Du musst nichts mitnehmen. Du schreibst zwar nicht wo es hin geht, aber die Angelsachen sind in der Türkei wesentlich billiger. Zudem sind, wenn es dort Fische gibt, auch genug Türkische Angler vor Ort die Dir gerne Ihre Sachen zeigen.

Da wo wir unser Haus haben wird z.B. nur mit der Handleine gefischt. Aber lass es Dir vor Ort erklären und verkaufen. Mein sehr umfangreiche Ausrüstung für die Türkei hat weniger als 5 DM gekostet.

So und jetzt noch was zu Deiner Ausdrucksweise. Du schreibst zwar nicht wie alt Du bist, aber ich muss Dich bitte Dich etwas zu zügeln ok! Solche Überschriften wie hier oder solche Anmachen wie die gegenüber petipet werden hier nicht gerne gesehen. Also benimm Dich und Du wirst das Anglerboard als freundliches informatives und gesselliges Board kennen lernen.

MFG

Kai


----------



## petipet (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

Hallo fischtaxi:m 

ich habe das doch nicht böse gemeint.



> die haben 14 Tage ohne Trinkwasser die Wüste Gobi durchquert, und, als sie schließlich lebendig in Kuala Lumpor eintrafen


usw. usw. das war doch nur ein Joke. Ich hoffe, Du verzeihst mir.


Gruß...peter


----------



## detlefb (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

Hey Fischtaxi , was ist los #d 
Auf vernünftige Fragen gibt es hier auch vernünftige Anworten.
Schreib doch mal langsam:m,  was Du  wissen möchtest.


----------



## fischtaxi (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

Nagut ich hatte das gefühl das ich grundlos angemacht werde habe es wohl falsch aufgefasst#c  entschuldige petipet wahr wohl nicht mein tag #u .Nun ich bin marmaris und in akdeniz ach mein alter ist 33. und gruss detlef
lange nichts gehört von dir wie geht es dir hab irgendwo einen beitrag gelesen über zander angeln an der alster und der name detlef viel auch warst du mit bei??


----------



## detlefb (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

Hi Fischtaxi,

nee beim Zanderangeln bin ich nicht dabei........., noch nicht.
Im Moment stehe ich nicht so auf die Betonwüste im Hafen.
Was machen die Barsche in der Alster???


----------



## fischtaxi (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

Naja ich würde mal sagen die warten auf uns das wir sie mal befisschen #: hab bis nächste Woche donnerstag zeit wenn du lust hast mal in der woche nach der arbeit oder diesen sonntag denen nachzustellen bin dabei, ach jetzt kann nichts mehr schiefgehen hab auch meine Jahresmarke#6 .Hab noch deinen telefonnummer kann dich ja anrufen .:m


----------



## can (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

hi fischtaxi,ruf mich an kann dir übers telefon helfen.ich selber lebe in fethiye am mittelmeer nicht weit von marmaris.vielleicht klappt es das ich dich mal mit meinem boot aufs meer mitnehme.0533 7299455


----------



## fliegenfischer47 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

Hallo
Ich fahre diesen sommer in die türkei um genauer zu sein nach fethiye.Gibt es in der nähe ein paar flüsse die ich mit der fliege befischen könnte ?
MFG
Fliegenfischer47


----------



## Big Fins (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

Edit...


----------



## Phil Lee (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

hmmmmmm....schade das es hier nicht weitergangen ist, kommende Infos wären doch richtig interessant gewesen...Witzig auch, das von Fischtaxi im Prinzip ja gar nix gefragt (abgesehen von:"Ich bin in der Türkei" und "welche Angeln brauche ich"), bzw. auf ihn geantwortet wurde...

Aber egal, ich werde dann auch einfach rumziehen, Angler suchen, kucken was die haben und fragen wo sie es gekauft haben, nachkaufen, losangeln...eine kleine Vorbereitung (vielleicht einige Topköder von zu Hause mitnehmen) wäre halt trotzdem ganz geil gewesen...

Wie dem auch sei, wenn hier jemand noch was informatives reinschreiben wird...super!

petri eis...|wavey:


----------



## Dida (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

Hallo,

war schon sehr oft in der Türkei, du brauchst wirklich nichts mitnehmen!!
Wenn du dort bist, kaufst du dir eine Handleine und ein paar haken. größe 8-12 reicht.
angelst am besten mit "Schwimmbrot" von einem Steg aus, mache ich auch immer so, und du fängst erstaunlich viel!:m


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

@ Phil Lee
nun kann ich aus deinen zeilen nicht lesen, wo du hinfährst, denn die türkei ist etwas größer als deutschland und in istanbul sieht es anders aus als in marmaris oder in diyarbakir. Erwähne mal, in welcher gegend du angeln möchtest, damit man sich ein bild machen kann - oder hast du eine roulett reise gebucht und kennst selbst den platz noch nicht - kann ja sein und soll nicht negativ sein - habe ich auch schon gemacht, damit ich ein dach übern kopf hatte.


----------



## Phil Lee (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

Moin und PH,

geht ja dann doch ganz schnell, und der Fred ist ja doch nicht vereist...
Ich habe derzeit zwar noch nix geplant, aber die Möglichkeit irgendwann zw. Mai und Okt. an die Mittelmeerküste (iWo zwischen Alanya und Fethiye) zu fahren, besteht.
Da ich auch schon etliche Male dort war, und auch schon geangelt habe (immer mit den alten Korkplättchen, die wir hier für vorgefertigte Vorfächer nutzen ) wollte ich nur mal hören, was andere empfehlen, bzw. ob sich was geändert hat.
Immer von den ollen Steegen is doch auch iWie lahm, oder?
Deswegen wäre meine Idee eine (vernünftig zu transportierende) Spinnrute und paar Guffies/Blinker/Wobbler mitzunehmen...
Die Frage nach der Erlaubnis stellt sich mir leider immernoch...

Aber danke für euren schnellen response 1A


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

@phil  lee
das gebiet was du angeschnitten hast ist ja recht gross von alanya bis fethiye und ich kann es noch erweitern bis marmaris oder bis izmir. Nun kenne ich diese gegend seit den 6oger jahren wo förmlich der fischbestand mit dynamit an der küste vernichtet worden ist. Generell jedoch hat sich in den letzen jahren nichts verändert und was du angeschnitten hast betreffend der genehmigung, war es immer ein problem. früher konnte man überall angeln und kein schwein kümmerte sich darum. Die fischerei ist auch geregelt in der türkei und du brauchst eine genehmigung, die problematik ist, dass einige kleine aufpasser sich schnell aufspielen und dann treten probleme ein. Hinzu kommt, willst du eine erlaubnisscheinhaben kennt sich kein schwein so richtig aus - so ist es mir ergangen und man vierliert reichlich zeit.
Nun sah alle bei mir anders aus, denn ich habe ein jahr an einer uni dort unterrichtet und wenn ich den namen sagte, dann wurde ich sofort ihr freund - egal in welche situation ich mich befand. Es läuft eben halt alles anders dort.

Eine spinnrute würde ich dir emphelen, denn du kannst in den kleinen buchten in dieser region gut meeräschen fangen, dieses geht aber auch mit ganz einfachen methoden. Hinzu kommt dass in deinem gebiet nähe side die manavgat wasserfälle sind - ein fliessgewäasser wo du auch dein glück versuchen solltest. Nun war ich immer motorisiert in der türkei und konnte jeden platz aufsuchen, dieses hat oder macht ja nicht jeder, der die türkei über eine reisegesellschaft bucht, d.h. er angelt dort, wo alle touristen angeln
In breich um ölü deniz - südlich von fethiye - habe ich sehr gut geangelt, es ist ein naturhafen - es war der schönste bereich in der türkei - damit haben sie geworben -der lange strand ist seit jahren unter naturschtz gestellt worden - inzwischen hat sich ölü deniz zum rummelplatz entwickelt und ist wirklich wie der name es sagt - ein totes meer geworden. Schade, aber darin sind die türken weltmeister, denn sie können über nacht die schönste bucht verbauen - alles first class - wie jeder dieses so sieht.

Ein tipp ist, wenn du noch etwas interessantes sehen möchtest und eine traumhafte landschat würde ich dir dalyan empfehlen - dort ist der see, der einenguten fischbesnad hat sowie das fließgewässer und der schildkrötenstrand - der unter schutz steht und du auch keine sehen wirst. Jedenfalls ist diese region noch sehenswert und man kann auch fische fangen  - man muss jedoch ein wagen haben. Wenn es dich interessiert, kann ich dir einige kleine hotels nennen, die preisweert sind und der flughafen dalaman ist ja nicht weit entfernt - jedoch liegt es nicht im bereich um alanya - welches ja eine touristenhochburg ist.  Wenn du kein auto hast, bist du angewiesen auf diese plätze und auch auf die ausflugsfahrten zu den interessanten buchten der region, wo jeder tourist hingekarrt wird. Jedenfalls lohnt sich immer eine kleine spinnrute dabei zu haben, da man da, egal welche angelart man ausübt, weiter mit werfen kann, als mit dem handwurf was jeder dort macht. Wobei der fischbestand ja förmlich vernichtet worden ist und heute eine tauchschule froh sein kann, wenn sie einen zackenbarsch in 20 m tiefe den touristen zeigen können. Sie waren früher ab 3 m tiefe überall zu sehen.


----------



## Phil Lee (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> In breich um ölü deniz - südlich von fethiye - habe ich sehr gut geangelt, es ist ein naturhafen - es war der schönste bereich in der türkei - damit haben sie geworben -der lange strand ist seit jahren unter naturschtz gestellt worden



Moin again und wieder thx für die Antwort.
Du meinst nicht zufällig die Ecke um und bei Patara, oder?
Da ich wie erwähnt (?) auch schon Mitte der 80er die ersten Male dort war, kann ich dir zum Thema "Touristisierung" echt nur beipflichten...Damals waren die schönen Orte wie Fethyie, Kalkan, Kas die Ecke; selbst Kemer war damals nicht im Ansatz derartig "überschwemmt"...naja, soll nun nicht weiter Thema sein.
Meine Richtung wäre in der Tat wohl eher alles westliche von Antalya gesehen...Nix Alanya!!!
Und es soll halt ne Mischung zw. Angeln und urlauben werden...Auto wäre auf jeden Fall auch ne Option.
Seentechnisch kenne ich mich echt so gut wie gar nicht aus, einfach mal kaum wahrgenommen in den letzten Jahren. Und die Wasserfälle in Manavgat...hmmmmm???
Du machst mir ehrlich gesagt etwas Angst mit deinen Infos zur Erlaubnis, aber das muss ich dann einfach iWie vorab klären. 

Geil, ich freu mich schon so richtig mal wieder einen auf Nature in nem fremden Land zu machen...kleine Pensyionen und für schmales Geld leben...wooohoooo...

Ich komme auf jeden Fall nochmal auf dich zurück sobald es konkreter wird.

Danke und gute Fänge,

Phil-Lee


----------



## LAC (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

@ Phil Lee
kannst du machen - sende mir eine pn - und du bekommst die informationen.

Jedoch ohne auto läuft es nur, wo man dich untergebracht hat, meistens ist es ein touristengebiet, wo man alles findet, vom tauchschiff bis zum boot die auch angelausflüge oder nur grillfahrten anbieten in den schönen buchten der näheren umgebung. Da angeln reichlich, fast jeder - da sie nicht motorisiert sind.
Du hast kemer angesprochen - das hat einen rasanten aufstieg gehabt, als es eine hochburg war, war es nicht mehr so gefragt bei westlichen touristen, man hat dieses aufgefangen, durch russische reisegesellschaften - es hat funktioniert, es läuft wieder und es ist eine russische hochburg geworden  - die türken passen sich schnell an. Ich gönne es den russischen familien, da sie sich ja früher nicht frei bewegen konnten, Man merkt es ihnen an, denn sie haben lange sparen können, ihr geld passt nicht ins portmonee, sie ziehen es in rollen aus der tasche, das ist ein fressen für die türken.


----------



## Hai67 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei,türkei*

Fliege im april-mai wieder in die türkei
habe vor dort zu angeln.erst mal brandung und dann am manavgat fluss ( am abend ).
welche schnur bzw. hakengrösse sollte ich verwenden ?


----------

